

How to Gather 100,000 Emails in One Week - k8thegreat
http://fourhourworkweek.com/2014/07/21/harrys-prelaunchr-email/

======
erwatson
Any ideas on referral prizes for a free, social, app? The nice thing about
selling razors is that you can give them away and people want them.. How would
Snapchat have done something like this?

